# Livestream Q&A? Interest?



## JBroida (Jun 13, 2017)

I've been meaning to do these again for a few years, and finally might be at a place where i can afford some time for something like this. Would this be of interest to anyone? Usually, i start off by just going over basic sharpening stuff and then as the questions roll in, i do my best to answer them. Maybe for an hour or so.

Any interest?


----------



## foody518 (Jun 13, 2017)

Heck yeah. Just gotta get a time when you can have lots of folks able to tune-in


----------



## JBroida (Jun 13, 2017)

i was thinking maybe a sunday around 11am PST or something like that


----------



## foody518 (Jun 13, 2017)

Haha dang, will have to pass for this Sunday then XD


----------



## daveb (Jun 13, 2017)

You did a couple of these when I was starting to learn. I found it very helpful at the time and know I could start over and learn more.

Question 1, How does one get to a foil edge on a single bevel and more importantly how does one fix it and not do it again? My first Yani, a Yoshihiro from way back, kicked my ass with this for as long as I owned it.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 14, 2017)

i dont think this sunday will work for me... it was more of a general question with no specific date in mind yet, but glad to know there is some interest. If there are days or times that work better for you guys, let me know. Before or after work for me is probably best.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 14, 2017)

Good, it's Father's Day. Would've been a no go for a lot of us.


----------



## Matus (Jun 14, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Good, it's Father's Day. Would've been a no go for a lot of us.



Should't fathers get a day off on a Father's day?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 14, 2017)

Matus said:


> Should't fathers get a day off on a Father's day?



I'm not a papa, but it's a pretty busy shift for restaurants. I also work at a gastropub so we're busier than most. Fathers can tend to enjoy places with huge beer selections &#128512;


----------



## labor of love (Jun 14, 2017)

I really enjoyed the last livestream, definitely looking forward to this one!


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 14, 2017)

Heck yea sign me up!


----------



## daveb (Jun 14, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Heck yea sign me up!




The Nakiri episode....


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 14, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kingkor (Jun 14, 2017)

Id love to join these live streams I've seen just about everything you uploaded some of the best sharpening content out there.


----------



## loopback (Jun 14, 2017)

JBroida said:


> I've been meaning to do these again for a few years, and finally might be at a place where i can afford some time for something like this. Would this be of interest to anyone? Usually, i start off by just going over basic sharpening stuff and then as the questions roll in, i do my best to answer them. Maybe for an hour or so.
> 
> Any interest?



Check out Twitch for the live stream -- the chat component is great for interacting with the audience. This would probably fall into the Creative or IRL categories.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 14, 2017)

i was just planning on doing youtube... they have a chat component too


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 14, 2017)

Hell ya, lets get this going....


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes, yes, yes! Great idea Jon & I'm definitely interested. Despite time zone issues, I'd be very keen to take part.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 14, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Yes, yes, yes! Great idea Jon & I'm definitely interested. Despite time zone issues, I'd be very keen to take part.



+1


----------



## Ruso (Jun 14, 2017)

I watched your previous QnA but in offline format. I really enjoyed them. I am all in (depending on availability). Sunday 11AM PST (2PM EST) is not bad.


----------



## larrybard (Jun 14, 2017)

Would definitely watch if available.


----------



## foody518 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yeah in general that proposed Sunday time is one of the better time slots for me


----------



## labor of love (Jun 20, 2017)

Have you given anymore thought to date?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 21, 2017)

yeah... but every day i try to go in and get **** done so i can get to these, i get crushed with stuff at work. I'm still planning on getting one of these done soon though. I will keep you posted for sure.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 21, 2017)

Well hopefully crushed at work means sales are going well. That's a good thing right?


----------



## larrybard (Jun 21, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Well hopefully crushed at work means sales are going well. That's a good thing right?



I suppose "crushed at work" could mean lots of things, not all good -- such as spending all day working on a customer's %[email protected]#*&% Takeda. (Not one of mine.)


----------



## JBroida (Jun 21, 2017)

We're actually short staffed for a couple of weeks, so that's a large part of it


----------



## fimbulvetr (Jun 21, 2017)

One of the ...funniest? things about working in a retail establishment is realizing that you could get some work done if all these customers would just **** off.

It's very much like working in an office and calculating how much work you could do if you could just opt out of every meeting ever.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2017)

fimbulvetr said:


> One of the ...funniest? things about working in a retail establishment is realizing that you could get some work done if all these customers would just **** off.
> 
> It's very much like working in an office and calculating how much work you could do if you could just opt out of every meeting ever.



So true


----------



## Matus (Jun 22, 2017)

JBroida said:


> So true



+1


----------



## MaggieG (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm


----------



## MaggieG (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm interested.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 25, 2017)

so, we've been short staffed while an employee was out of town. From this coming friday on, we should be back to normal, so i was thinking maye shooting for sunday, July 9th at 10:30am or so. Thoughts?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 25, 2017)

yeah, some notice is good. I can request off. works for me.


----------



## foody518 (Jun 25, 2017)

80% should work for me


----------



## mauichef (Jun 25, 2017)

I like it.
Assuming it is PST, I can participate at that time.
Mahalo!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 25, 2017)

labor of love said:


> yeah, some notice is good. I can request off. works for me.



And if it doesn't work out...It's just nice having a Sunday off every once in a while.


----------



## larrybard (Jun 25, 2017)

10:30 PST should work fine for me.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 25, 2017)

yeah... would be PST


----------



## daveb (Jun 25, 2017)

That would no go me but - while not able to participate could catch up to stream later?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 25, 2017)

daveb said:


> That would no go me but - while not able to participate could catch up to stream later?



Yeah, do you not already watch the old jki livestreams religiously like the rest of us on YouTube???


----------



## daveb (Jun 25, 2017)

I have. Just checking with the Boss.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 25, 2017)

you know, i've got a new system i want to try out, but i was planning on doing it through youtube, since that seems to work best for comments and later viewing, so we'll see, but i'll do my best to keep it that way


----------



## MaggieG (Jun 26, 2017)

That time works for me.


----------



## MaggieG (Jun 26, 2017)

Jon,

I hope some of that work is getting new and out of stock knives in. Hint, Hint&#128516;


----------



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2017)

MaggieG said:


> Jon,
> 
> I hope some of that work is getting new and out of stock knives in. Hint, Hint[emoji1]



Pretty much constantly


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 26, 2017)

Jon - while I'm in the EU, your time suits me very well. If I were back home, I'd have to get up make a pretty strong brew around 03:30! Difficult but doable.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 26, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Jon - while I'm in the EU, your time suits me very well. If I were back home, I'd have to get up make a pretty strong brew around 03:30! Difficult but doable.



Thanks Marek, I had been planning to do that math but have been too busy up with work and EOFY stuff.

I guess I could stay up after watching Le Tour (looks for a "zombie" emoticon).


----------



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2017)

i can also try to do some at times that work better for you guys down the road


----------



## JBroida (Jun 28, 2017)

so, we did a test run today (publically by accident) and we can stream in 720p with decent audio... we should be all set for july 9th and i will post a link on here and social media when we are ready to go. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 28, 2017)

JBroida said:


> i can also try to do some at times that work better for you guys down the road



Thanks Jon, appreciate it.


----------

